# were u from



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

im sure this has probably been on here before but were ya'll from?

im from west virginia ,marion county


----------



## welschd (Apr 15, 2008)

the best country on earth, Croatia
but now in SW Florida


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

Bismarck, North Dakota


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i am in northern virginia.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Im from the Capital City of West Virginia (Charleston)


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*one of the best hunting states and county in the country*

Page, Arizona. (Coconino County)

basically the famous Kaibab National Forest. 2hrs away


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Im from the Capital City of West Virginia (Charleston)


hey i drive past that place every time i go to port clinton Ohio ( camp perry is there)

i live in chatham county North Carolina


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey i drive past that place every time i go to port clinton Ohio ( camp perry is there)
> 
> i live in chatham county North Carolina


Awesome man!
next time you go, tell me and we'l get lunch or something!


----------



## pinkliberty2010 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm from Davidson County, NC


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

braymer, mo looking to move to hardin, mo


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i am in Morrisburg Ont


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Bedford In.


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Alberta Canada


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Chester in the UK, its near Manchester.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> Im from the Capital City of West Virginia (Charleston)


i just played a boy on yahoo pool from there


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Bedford In.


 your going to the first leg of the triple crown, right


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Watervliet Michigan, Berrien county, in the Southwest part of the state.


----------



## EthanPSE (Jan 5, 2007)

*um*

im from new hampishere:wink:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)




----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

yaaaaaa!! montana here great great place i know id be jealous too lol jk but ya its very awesome :tongue: this picture is practically my view from my window!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

st louis missouri, after college moving to southern missouri, kentucky, tennessee, or mississippi


----------



## bowhunter1347 (May 23, 2007)




----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Im From*

Springfield Missouri


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Awesome man!
> next time you go, tell me and we'l get lunch or something!


thanks for the offer! i may take you up on that in a year or two if me and my brother drive up together or i drive up alone, but this year i will be in the back of my coach's ford van and he like going without stops. :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> yaaaaaa!! montana here great great place i know id be jealous too lol jk but ya its very awesome :tongue: this picture is practically my view from my window!!


u suck!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Princeton,IL BIG BUCKS ARE EVERYWHERE!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Texas panhandle


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> your going to the first leg of the triple crown, right


Im pretty sure ill be out there some, i dont think ill be shooting though :sad: (In the process of selling my bow and getting a new one)


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

armyboy said:


> u suck!


haha you are jealous arent you???


----------



## predatorboy13 (May 1, 2008)

oregon the great


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

i am from illinois! =D


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Washington State.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

girlhunter said:


> i am from illinois! =D


what part of IL


----------



## Bigbukhntr1187 (Apr 14, 2007)

Central Wisconsin...small bucks and no deer here.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> yaaaaaa!! montana here great great place i know id be jealous too lol jk but ya its very awesome :tongue: this picture is practically my view from my window!!


ya missoula mt all the way kole.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

hoytboy101 said:


> Alberta Canada


Alberta's a pretty big place man. speaking of which, i'm also from there :wink:. i'm in Edmonton, and hoytboy101 ain't too far away.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

im from Northern Ireland

Gemma :wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

master hunter said:


> ya missoula mt all the way kole.


haha!! ya thats right!!


----------



## papapump (Jul 1, 2007)

st. joe missouri, aka crackerville


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

Wasilla, Alaska


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> what part of IL


central!! you??


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

dang im all alone, im from columbia SC


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

girlhunter said:


> central!! you??


North Central right on I-80 What town(s) you next to


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Tennessee


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

valparaiso, indiana


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im from missouri, cater county


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wyoming Ontario, Canada


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

From Ethiopia 

I now live in Kansas =P big change


----------

